# Small change: Logout has been moved back up top to the regular navigation.



## Chris (Apr 6, 2008)

It was a bad idea in the first place. Sorry.


----------



## Michael (Apr 6, 2008)

Why would we ever want to logout?


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 6, 2008)

This threw me off  (since Laura (Shotglass) and I share this computer, we use log out a lot  ).


----------



## playstopause (Apr 6, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## Shotglass (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm glad.
It's old placement was minorly inconvenient.


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

"...got rained on/with his own .48"


----------



## Psychoface (Apr 7, 2008)

status quo ftw?


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2008)

Psychoface said:


> status quo ftw?



Without change, there is no progress.


----------

